# I need some help on what cage to use for mice



## Forevermice (Mar 1, 2011)

I am getting mice in 3-6months when I saved up a good amount of money 300-500 dollars CDN.
I do not reall want to go to the hamster and such wires cages.... I'm more looking at glass aquarrium or terrarium(already has mesh lid) or maybe a plastic tub im planing on getting 2-4 mice....


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

the duna hamster cages are good for mice. they are plastic but my mice do not attempt to chew their way out. i also use fish tanks with a wire mesh lid with plenty of toys in there.


----------



## Forevermice (Mar 1, 2011)

What size tank is best if I do use the option is a level easy to add in a fish tank


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

I use more climbing frames ect. iv got one tank at 3 ft long and another at 5 ft long. just make sure whatever size the tank is you dont over fill it with mice and they have plenty of room and toys, cardboard egg boxes ect.


----------



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

a 20 long would make 2-4 very happy  I just built a cage for the three I will be bringing home hopefully this helps


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks a really good looking tank, elly.


----------

